# Plumber Red Seal Information



## chriscraig101 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey, 

I am looking for information on the red seal examination for a plumber in British Columbia. I hope to sit it late January or early February having gained permission to write the exam from the ITA/BC. The info I am looking for is, exam dificulty and duration, the best study guides for exam preparation and do they tell you there and then if it has been passed or is there a waiting time for marking?

Has anyone recently sat the red seal that can shed some light on this for me.

Thanks


----------



## WhiteRose (Nov 27, 2008)

chriscraig101 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I am looking for information on the red seal examination for a plumber in British Columbia. I hope to sit it late January or early February having gained permission to write the exam from the ITA/BC. The info I am looking for is, exam dificulty and duration, the best study guides for exam preparation and do they tell you there and then if it has been passed or is there a waiting time for marking?
> 
> ...


Hi,

I was under the impression that once you are registered to sit the exam they then provide you with your study guides, my husband will be sitting his exam too at some point early next year in BC. 

You can get a copy of 'The Plumbing Codes of Canada' and also the Audel HVAC and Plumbing books from Amazon.ca which are ok to put you on and also helps you with understanding their terminology and and different names for parts, pipe measurements and practises.

Hope this helps


----------



## sylvos (Oct 24, 2011)

Sorry to butting in but would it be the same for the electricial exam? We are only in the early stages of looking for residency but my husband has to sit the red seal exam too. Any further info would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## WhiteRose (Nov 27, 2008)

sylvos said:


> Sorry to butting in but would it be the same for the electricial exam? We are only in the early stages of looking for residency but my husband has to sit the red seal exam too. Any further info would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


I'm pretty sure it will be. I know that they (BCIT) dont release study material until the person is booked onto the examination, however there is literature available to support the study for the exams, its just a case of finding it for yourself or someone who is or has been in that position who wants to freely offer advice.


I would start a new thread asking the question for specific answers xx


----------



## chriscraig101 (Oct 10, 2011)

*Thanks*



WhiteRose said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was under the impression that once you are registered to sit the exam they then provide you with your study guides, my husband will be sitting his exam too at some point early next year in BC.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Thanks for the help, I will look into getting those books straight away.


----------



## cortesguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi Chris,
How did your red seal exam go? What materials did you find useful? How did you find the exam?
I am in a similar position and have the same questions.

Cheers,

Chris


----------

